# Separated Shoulder: Surgery or No Surgery?



## ILMTB (Dec 2, 2010)

So I took a fall this past Sunday, separated my shoulder, broke a rib and chipped my sternum. I am left with the possibility of surgery for my shoulder. The Dr. said that surgery is not necessarily necessary, but there is no way to accurately predict how my shoulder will feel and what it will be capable of in 5-10 years. (in other words how easily it will fatigue and what i will and wont be capable of doing) Surgery will allow the collar bone to get back to its normal spot and heal now while i am younger (30 years old). has anyone had any experience with this injury, and if so did you have surgery or not? thanks


----------



## eckwrath (May 5, 2011)

I'm on a similar boat -- type 3 separation to the dominant side along with breaks to the non-dominant arm and hand. This all happened last Thursday. I have time to mull it over, since I need to rehab the other arm before I decide. I'm very interested in hearing everyone's feedback as well.


----------



## ILMTB (Dec 2, 2010)

I guess there is already a thread on this injury.....
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=300318


----------



## trevor_022 (May 22, 2013)

hey
did you end up finding a solution to this? I would definitely recommend buying a brace, icing your shoulder, and relaxing. If your doctor recommends surgery than have surgery but I wouldn't have it if it isn't recommended. I think I might have recommended them before but I believe BraceAbility has some pretty good deals on all sorts of braces.


----------

